# Humbucker sized P90s



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Any suggestions ?

Don't have a P90 guitar in the rack, since I'm not playing much lately might be a good time to experiment.

I think maybe my Godin FlatFive might be a good candidate for an trial run since the stock pups are kinda blah .


local would be good (Ontario)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's an article Bubb, the reviews start on page three...
http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/20058-humbucker-sized-p-90-review-roundup?page=1

I've tried the Dimarzio BluesBucker in the neck of one guitar and did like it.
I have a set of Fralin P92s in a guitar, I really like those pickups.

There's always the SD P Rails too.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't forget Harmonic Design Z90's, pretty awesome.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's good that there are humbucker sized P90s. It's just as good that there are P90 sized humbuckers.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I put a pair of these in a no name Korean Les Paul copy to see how they worked. It was a cheap guitar so I didn't want to spend a lot of money. I was very pleasantly surprised. Not a true P90 sound but very close.

http://guitarheads.net/products/pickups/conversionp90.html


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have the BG Pups Pure90. They are amazing...and not in the survey. Surprisingly, in the survey, nothing sounded bad. I find that a bit crappy.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont rule out cheap. I bought a pair of these GFS Mean 90s to put in a crappy bolt-on neck Epiphone SG. I've been really happy with them:

http://www.guitarfetish.com/Mean-90-True-Alnico-P90-Pickup-in-Humbucker-Case-Our-FATTEST-_c_131.html


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

When I was looking for a humbucker size p-90 a while back, I got in to conclusion based on reviews and video, that the Seymour Duncan Phat Cat are the best of the lot. You might want to check them out too.

[video=youtube;wC_Gqwmgk-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC_Gqwmgk-c[/video]


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

+1 on both the Mean 90's and the Phat Cats. I've had both and both sound good.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I see the Z90's were included in the survey. They got 5 out out of 5 for tone, I would agree.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Bubb said:


> Any suggestions ?
> local would be good (Ontario)


maybe you should check out : http://www.toneemporium.com/#!produ...e-emporium-te-14-humbucker-size-p-90-p-94-set
I didn't try humbucker sizeP90, but I have their humbuckers and two sets of single coils,
all of them are great sounding pickups for the price.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

+1 on the tone emporium
Ive got one of their p94s in the neck position of my sg and it sure sounds like a real p90 to me

Nathan


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

+1 on the Duncan Phat Cats. I put them in a guitar of mine.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guys,I've heard of most of these,there are some winders on the forum too aren't there ?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Bubb said:


> Thanks guys,I've heard of most of these,there are some winders on the forum too aren't there ?


Mr Reilander is a very professional individual and very meticulous from what I have heard:
http://www.reilandercustomguitar.com/p90.html

I also recommend reading post #24 (by Mr Reilander) in the following thread for some background:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...om-guitar-shop&p=545882&highlight=#post545882


----------

